# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Modelja shqiptare sfilon me zogun përjashta në mes të Tiranës

## brooklyn2007

Një modele shqiptare në Albania Fashion Week, zhvilluar javën që shkoi në Tiranë, ka tronditur pasarelën duke u shfaqur me një veshje krejtësisht të tejdukshme, pra totalisht nudo. Modelja i përkiste Wina Fashion, që është një stiliste shqiptare, e cila prezantoi veshjet e saj për 2011-ën, megjithatë, përpjekjet tona për të gjetur emrin e modeles shqiptare rezultuan të sukseshme dhe emri i saj është Anisa Dervishi. Pak javë më parë, një tjetër modele shqiptare, Anxhela Martini doli pothuajse me të njëjtën pamje, ku zogu i dukej qartazi. E njëjta situatë siç e vini re, është edhe tek kjo modele e guximshme, e cila ka sfiluar pa të mbathura në pasarelën e Sheraton-it. (Bluetooth)

http://www.balkanweb.com/fotoAlbum/i...56&IDFoto=3156

__________________________________________________  _____________

U hap loja, kush e ka rradhen tani pas kesaj?  :Lulja3:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Nuk eshte e vetmja ,ja edhe Angjela Martini

----------


## drague

keni inat qe nuk keni ZOG ju?? :Mos:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> keni inat qe nuk keni ZOG ju??


jo por ,sdo thote qe duhet nxjerre perjashta  :Lulja3:

----------


## Alis

Skandal dhe paradoks ne Shqipri ku ne disa vende dalin pa te mbathura dhe ne disa te tjera dalin me shami ne kok dhe me  rroba te gjata ne vere.

----------


## Milkway

Civilizimi perendimore .

Ne jem ne hall nga civilizimi perendimor dhe ai lindor , dikush deshet kejt , e dikush veshet si ninxha . 

A din me dal normal ??

----------


## brooklyn2007

Une mendoj se titulli me i mire do te ishte:

"Modelja shqiptare *sfidon* me “zogun” përjashta në mes të Tiranës"

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prudence

mesazhi: e gatshme per te ece perpara me forcat e saj...............

----------


## Milkway

> mesazhi: e gatshme per te ece perpara me forcat e saj...............


Po ta nxjerrim edhe ne ....cfare tregon ??

----------


## Linda5

E po normal,filloj vapa :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pirate of Love

hiç zogun, por paska nxjerre "guasken"  :ngerdheshje:  para ! 

Boooooobooooo kam menduar qe "kerminjet" dalin vetem pas shiut, ama se dalin edhe ne vape  :ngerdheshje:  oh ç`paskan per tu bere shkrumb, shkrumb  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mbinjeriu

-Pamje e mirë,më pelqen ky trend i ri :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> hiç zogun, *por paska nxjerre "guasken"*  para ! 
> 
> Boooooobooooo kam menduar qe "kerminjet" dalin vetem pas shiut, ama se dalin edhe ne vape  oh ç`paskan per tu bere shkrumb, shkrumb : p


Me ke sy e pe,me ate me xham apo me ate pa xham? apo me xham zmadhues? :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pirate of Love

> Me ke sy e pe,me ate me xham apo me ate pa xham? apo me xham zmadhues?


Ohahahaaaaaaa po çfare xham, ndjenja ma kapi, sikur me lagu doren, akoma jam duke e fshire...Buuuuubuuuu  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

po dreqe je ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## medaur

> Civilizimi perendimore .
> 
> Ne jem ne hall nga civilizimi perendimor dhe ai lindor , dikush deshet kejt , e dikush veshet si ninxha . 
> 
> A din me dal normal ??


 :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha:

----------


## Linda5

> Ohahahaaaaaaa po çfare xham, ndjenja ma kapi, sikur me lagu doren, akoma jam duke e fshire...Buuuuubuuuu : p : D
> 
> po dreqe je ti : )


Te ndalohet rreptesisht hyrja ne kto tema :ngerdheshje:  

He te kam rixha,se mos te kapi ndonji krize zemre,dhe me duhet te mar rrugen deri tek ty pastaj :perqeshje: 

Edhe ti sje me i paket :buzeqeshje:

----------


## safinator

Mua keq s'me vin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

Ja dhe fotot e Anises ...

----------


## drague

qeka per marshallah Anisa :syte zemra:

----------


## Linda5

> qeka per marshallah Anisa: @hh


Marshalla marshalla zemra,po ktu qenka e veshme,s'duket gjo :ngerdheshje: 


Kur ja lyve floket? :perqeshje:

----------

